# Ceroffee Roaster



## balques

Does anyone have any experience with the Ceroffee Coffee Roaster?

http://en.ceroffee.com/

http://en.ceroffee.com/

I'm looking into purchasing either the Ceroffee or the Aillio Bullet. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.

B.


----------



## froggystyle

Have not seen that roaster before, who is selling it, which country are you buying it from?

Plenty of discussion on the Bullet here.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21833-Aillio-bullet-R1-roaster-pre-orders


----------



## balques

froggystyle said:


> Have not seen that roaster before, who is selling it, which country are you buying it from?
> 
> I believe it's Korean made. Still doing my research on who sells it.
> 
> As for the bullet, it seems like it's going to be a while till anyone can get it..


----------



## Dallah

Looks cool. Cue Dave to kill my gadget buzz.


----------



## froggystyle

Is the a post missing in this thread??


----------



## Dallah

I was just waiting on @DavecUK to point out how crap it is


----------



## froggystyle

ahhh, its ok, i saw that someone called dallah had posted last but when i went in you were last poster...

Then i noted the name change.


----------



## DavecUK

Dallah said:


> I was just waiting on @DavecUK to point out how crap it is


I wouldn't shoot fish in a barrel....you get one, don't worry about what anyone might say. Let us us know how you get on, certainly not looking to deflate your pumped nads over this one.....


----------



## Dallah

DavecUK said:


> I wouldn't shoot fish in a barrel....you get one, don't worry about what anyone might say. Let us us know how you get on, certainly not looking to deflate your pumped nads over this one.....


So you brought a gunfight to a bubblefight LOL

I know bog all about roasting or roasters. I was having a fun jest knowing that you would be able to tear this unit apart, put it back together and give them feedback on how to make it better.

I just like the way it looks







It looks pretty


----------



## Ramrod

It looks lovely but......

Taken from here



> 1. No Airflow control at all.
> 
> 2. Drum Rotation speed not controllable
> 
> 3. Bean cooling fan is just barely on the right side of acceptable


----------



## DavecUK

I think I saw this one around 5-7 years ago now, wasn't impressed then and still not impressed now. I seem to remember it was horribly expensive as well.


----------



## Coffeejon

Just been to the London Coffee Festival, these guys where there. Have the brochure, but the asking price was £8500!! for a 600g machine. Told them that was allot!!


----------



## JohnUSelect

Hello,

First post on here, I just though I would say that I was one of the people launching the machine at the Festival.

I work for a company called U-Select and we are the distributors for this product in the UK and Ireland.

Some of you may or may not be interested to know that due to a bulk purchase we have been able to reduce the purchase price to £4,525 rather than the £7,900 quoted at the the Festival.

We are in the process of setting up a full webpage but further info on the machine can be found

I will try and check back here from time to time but please feel free to contact us if you have any questions or would like to arrange a demonstration.


----------



## DavecUK

JohnUSelect said:


> Hello,
> 
> First post on here, I just though I would say that I was one of the people launching the machine at the Festival.
> 
> I work for a company called U-Select and we are the distributors for this product in the UK and Ireland.
> 
> Some of you may or may not be interested to know that due to a bulk purchase we have been able to reduce the purchase price to £4,525 rather than the £7,900 quoted at the the Festival.


Wow amazing that you could shave off £3,375 on that 600g roaster....well done guys.


----------



## ronsil

Please contact @Glenn to discuss terms for advertising.

Regarded as 'bad form' to try to advertise with your first post

Maybe introduce yourself initially


----------



## Coffeejon

JohnUSelect said:


> Hello,
> 
> First post on here, I just though I would say that I was one of the people launching the machine at the Festival.
> 
> I work for a company called U-Select and we are the distributors for this product in the UK and Ireland.
> 
> Some of you may or may not be interested to know that due to a bulk purchase we have been able to reduce the purchase price to £4,525 rather than the £7,900 quoted at the the Festival.
> 
> We are in the process of setting up a full webpage but further info on the machine can be found
> 
> I will try and check back here from time to time but please feel free to contact us if you have any questions or would like to arrange a demonstration.


Ha ha, great you listened! On the other note I talked to you about, would be very interested on a reasonably priced smoke filter like you had at the show, but could last long term. Cheers


----------



## JohnUSelect

Coffeejon said:


> Ha ha, great you listened! On the other note I talked to you about, would be very interested on a reasonably priced smoke filter like you had at the show, but could last long term. Cheers


Hello Jon

Hope you are well.

We would need to look at the mechanics of the filter in more detail before we could really say whether something similar could be manufactured.

We are receiving the filter in the next few days so we'll probably have a look at it in more detail then.

If we can do anything more permanent, I will let you know.

Thanks



> Please contact @Glenn to discuss terms for advertising.
> 
> Regarded as 'bad form' to try to advertise with your first post
> 
> Maybe introduce yourself initially


My apologies, I just wanted to make sure people had the most up to date and accurate information on the machine


----------



## Coffeejon

JohnUSelect said:


> Hello Jon
> 
> Hope you are well.
> 
> We would need to look at the mechanics of the filter in more detail before we could really say whether something similar could be manufactured.
> 
> We are receiving the filter in the next few days so we'll probably have a look at it in more detail then.
> 
> If we can do anything more permanent, I will let you know.
> 
> Thanks


Thx, I look fwd to hearing about it.


----------



## Johnny5

Not sure if this is still relevant - but this is sold by U-select in the UK. It's designed for commercial use - 15kg a day apparently....

http://u-select.co.uk/product/ceroffee-coffee-roaster/


----------



## DavecUK

Johnny5 said:


> Not sure if this is still relevant - but this is sold by U-select in the UK. It's designed for commercial use - 15kg a day apparently....
> 
> http://u-select.co.uk/product/ceroffee-coffee-roaster/


I feel justified in posting this as I believe the above post is simply advertising spam. It's also good for the members on here to be properly informed.

I don't think it's relevant at all. Just a quick look at their "try it buy it" option gives an Inc Vat price of £4160 approx for a 12 month minimum contract at which point you may not even own the roaster! For a 600g roaster this is not very cost effective and a 600g roaster is only going to produce 500g roasted per batch. Video states operating "5 hours per day roasting up to 7kg". This is only 1.4kg per hour green resulting in a production weight of 1.2kg per hour, which seems fantastically low.

A good 1kg roaster can be had for as little as £2999 roasting 4kg per hour and deliver a minimum output of 3.4kg per hour roasted coffee beans (after allowing for weight loss), but able to operate all day.


----------



## Jason1wood

DavecUK said:


> I feel justified in posting this as I believe the above post is simply advertising spam. It's also good for the members on here to be properly informed.
> 
> I don't think it's relevant at all. Just a quick look at their "try it buy it" option gives an Inc Vat price of £4160 approx for a 12 month minimum contract at which point you may not even own the roaster! For a 600g roaster this is not very cost effective and a 600g roaster is only going to produce 500g roasted per batch. Video states operating "5 hours per day roasting up to 7kg". This is only 1.4kg per hour green resulting in a production weight of 1.2kg per hour, which seems fantastically low.
> 
> A good 1kg roaster can be had for as little as £2999 roasting 4kg per hour and deliver a minimum output of 3.4kg per hour roasted coffee beans (after allowing for weight loss), but able to operate all day.


Was my thoughts entirely when I read the post but didn't quote as I don't have the vast knowledge you possess, Dave.


----------



## JohnUSelect

DavecUK said:


> I feel justified in posting this as I believe the above post is simply advertising spam. It's also good for the members on here to be properly informed.
> 
> I don't think it's relevant at all. Just a quick look at their "try it buy it" option gives an Inc Vat price of £4160 approx for a 12 month minimum contract at which point you may not even own the roaster! For a 600g roaster this is not very cost effective and a 600g roaster is only going to produce 500g roasted per batch. Video states operating "5 hours per day roasting up to 7kg". This is only 1.4kg per hour green resulting in a production weight of 1.2kg per hour, which seems fantastically low.
> 
> A good 1kg roaster can be had for as little as £2999 roasting 4kg per hour and deliver a minimum output of 3.4kg per hour roasted coffee beans (after allowing for weight loss), but able to operate all day.


I think that person was just trying to be helpful as they are not affiliated with U-Select.

The 'Try it, Buy it' option is for people who do not have the capital to purchase the machine outright, this option does allow you to continue renting, purchase or send the machine back after 12 months. So whilst this may seem expensive to some, for many, it's actually a great way for people to get flexibility in their equipment profile.

The Ceroffee Roaster is built to a commercial specification and will easily handle roasting continually all day and will roast up to 15KG in one day. In our opinion, it is a fantastic piece of kit, with a very simple design that means there is little to go wrong with it. This means there are fewer maintenance costs during the life cycle of the machine.


----------



## Rob1

Lolz


----------

